# House Paint Removal



## SirMike1983 (Aug 18, 2009)

I've got a bike that someone applied house paint to at some point. It appears to be oil based, but paint thinner doesn't seem to get to it. Is there something that can be used to strip the house paint but leave the underlying original paint?


----------



## JNichol (Aug 18, 2009)

I am using easy off oven cleaner at the moment for my bike. However the paint I am dealing with is water based. I havn't tried it on oil based yet but I am sure it will penetrate it just as well. Just don't leave it on for too long. Usually for about 1 min.


----------



## ram.1950 (Aug 19, 2009)

Another one you might want to try is PVC Cleaner. I was told it will take house paint off. The only thing I've tried it on so far is taking spray paint off - worked great plus you can pick it up at WalMart. Have fun.


----------



## JRE (Aug 20, 2009)

Sythetic reducer works awsome and in most casses will leave the original paint alone.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 20, 2009)

JRE said:


> Sythetic reducer works awsome and in most casses will leave the original paint alone.




Is this what "Xylene" is? I believe it was Patrick who mentioned it to me in the restoration area. I picked up a tin last night at the Home Depot (wish they had smaller tins though). 

I suspect this house pant has been on for awhile. Whoever got the house paint actually did a pretty good job of matching the original creme color, though the paint they used was VERY thick and of a marshmellow-ish texture when it dried. You can tell it's not the right paint, though I consider it to have been a bit better job than most house paint restorations. The person also had the good sense to limit their painting.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Aug 20, 2009)

The wife and I also sometimes use nail polish remover.  You can get a pretty good sized bottle at the grocery store for a couple bucks.


----------



## billybob (Oct 1, 2009)

*cleaner question*

What is pvc cleaner (ie. is there a brand name?), synthetic remover? and has anyone tried Menotomy Mixture?


----------



## billybob (Oct 1, 2009)

ram.1950 said:


> Another one you might want to try is PVC Cleaner. I was told it will take house paint off. The only thing I've tried it on so far is taking spray paint off - worked great plus you can pick it up at WalMart. Have fun.



pvc cleaner?  Is that something that can be bought at a hardware store?


----------



## billybob (Oct 1, 2009)

JRE said:


> Sythetic reducer works awsome and in most casses will leave the original paint alone.



synthetic reducer - Do you mean paint remover?


----------



## JRE (Oct 1, 2009)

Synthetic Enamel reducer. Works great.


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 1, 2009)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=6515


----------

